# rhinestone cutter question - Silhouette Cameo



## RedBliss (Sep 12, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the Silhouette Cameo cutter? It claims to cut for rhinestone apparel...I'm need to sell my Roland EGX-350 but still want to do some "small" rhinestone jobs.....Any advice would be great!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*

Ypu.. I got me a Cameo... I still like my big cutter better... But it will do the job.. They make a lighter stencil material that works just fine...

Decent cutter but honestly I bought my 24" Red Sail from Sign Warehouse for $300.00 and than beats the heck out of my Cameo that was $$279.00

One thing I really do like about the Cameo is it's super portable and it runs without the need to be connected to a computer... It has an SD card slot... I really like that feature... Great for tradeshows, flea markets and what not.... How it will hold up?... That remains to be seen... 

But for it what it claims to be it is... Works great... Honestly I really haven't heard much bad things said about it...

Kevin


----------



## farmerwife34 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*

what software have you used your cameo with? I cannot get this cameo to work with Corel Draw or Funtime or even Win PC... I'm very frustrated and don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*



farmerwife34 said:


> what software have you used your cameo with? I cannot get this cameo to work with Corel Draw or Funtime or even Win PC... I'm very frustrated and don't know what to do at this point.


I don't think your Cameo is going to "work with" CorelDRAW, Funtime or WinPC... Your Cameo is a "printer" of sorts... You have to have a driver to make it work... CorelDRAW, Funtime and WinPC Don't have the required driver to tell the Cameo what it should "print"

So you use what the Cameo came with Silhouette Studio... 

You can however export designs from all the programs you mentioned and import into Silhouette Studio...

Lots and lots of tutorials on YouTube on the subject..

Kevin


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*

Does the cameo support .plt files? If so couldn't you export from other programs as a .plt file.


----------



## RedBliss (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*

thanks, I may just purchase the Silhouette Cameo.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*



GHEENEE1 said:


> Does the cameo support .plt files? If so couldn't you export from other programs as a .plt file.


No, the Cameo doesn't use .plt files. It only supports its own Silhouette Studio file format (with regards to the SD cards that you plug into the cutter, if you do not wish to have a computer connected).


----------



## phatpig (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing the Funtime pro tonight because I really need to be able to do single line fonts for rhinestone designs. The Funtime website says it will work with the cameo....did they update the software? Also, is it download for immediate use or a cd that has to be shipped?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*

I'm pretty sure the Funtime Pro is a download and has a dongle... So it's a shipped product... I would just buy the cheaper Funtime Scrapbooking which does not have a dongle and you can download...

You can export from Funtime as EPS... Then you would need something to import the EPS and export to SVG to then finally import into Silhouette Studio to cut to your cutter...

It may sound like jumping thru hoops and it is... But the alternative is dealing with a dongle and if you lose it... Then you are out your program...

I'm hoping someday Silhouette Studio is updated to import EPS... Or Funtime is updated to Export SVG... 

Just my perspective...

Kevin


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*

If you go here: Silhouette Studio® Designer Edition

you can see that there is now a Silhouette Studio Design Edition, this upgrade will allow you to import .svg files and cut them directly to your Cameo.. yes. at the moment there is no way cut directly to the cameo from AI or Corel directly.
but as you can agree as far as design and user friendliness, tools, the Silh. studio software is really good for a free software program.


----------



## blva (Mar 2, 2012)

can we see some work


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: rhinestone cutter question*



farmerwife34 said:


> what software have you used your cameo with? I cannot get this cameo to work with Corel Draw or Funtime or even Win PC... I'm very frustrated and don't know what to do at this point.


For ccutting from your silhouette directly to Corel draw try downloading the plugin called cutting master 2 v.1.82. I use it with my silhouette cutter. It works great. Heres a link to the download. There are others as well. Graphtec GB downloads

I believe funtime pro has a driver for it as well.


----------

